# Hiking in Catskill Mountains



## catskills (Jun 1, 2014)

Here are some ideas for hiking in the Catskill Mountains just south of Albany, NY about 2.5 hours north of NYC. 

http://www.trimbleoutdoors.com/ViewTrip/423040

http://www.trimbleoutdoors.com/ViewTrip/1182228

Other Catskill hikes just click on the hiker icon.  

http://www.trimbleoutdoors.com/Search/#Hunter, ny

Enjoy,


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks, have you uses the  NY/NJ Trail Conference maps for that area, are they decent or do you know of better maps? We're planning to do some hiking up there this summer.


----------



## moresnow (Jun 2, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks, have you uses the  NY/NJ Trail Conference maps for that area, are they decent or do you know of better maps? We're planning to do some hiking up there this summer.



In my experience, the NY/NJ TC maps are the ones to go with for the area.


----------



## Ansari443 (Oct 10, 2014)

Any suggestions for an overnight backpacking loop about 3 hours from Hoboken? I will be taking my dog. We were looking for suggestions outside of the catskills as we have been there numerous times. Are there options along the appalachian trail or poconos? We will drive to the trailhead friday night camp, and then do two days.

Thanks!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 11, 2014)

AP trail goes through sams point north part of shawngunks 30 miles south of Catskills great views in 30 miles you have Lake Minnskea lakes and hike s NY state Park Mohonk and Peters Kills Perservee private then by me near Elenville sams point with ice caves ya come here you will be happy with the Shawngunk range read my trip reports.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/125038-unday-Oct-13-Lake-Minnewaska-and-Mohonk-Perserve

I took thispictue


----------



## moresnow (Oct 11, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> AP trail goes through sams point north part of shawngunks 30 miles south of Catskills great views in 30 miles you have Lake Minnskea lakes and hike s NY state Park Mohonk and Peters Kills Perservee private then by me near Elenville sams point with ice caves ya come here you will be happy with the Shawngunk range read my trip reports.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/125038-unday-Oct-13-Lake-Minnewaska-and-Mohonk-Perserve


AT runs mainly through Harriman in NY.  It doesn't make our as far north as the gunks. Beautiful  place to hike, but you can't camp. Not much of a backpacking spot.

Harriman might fit the bill. It's only about an hour out of Hoboken.  Not quite as scenic as the Catskills but plenty of hiking for two days.  You can camp at shelter.


----------



## catskills (Oct 19, 2014)

The brand new John Robb's Leanto is an awesome overnight campsite just under the legal limit of 3500 vertical feet for NY State camping in the Catskills. There is a nice spring with excellent water.   I have camped here dozens of time and hike over 50 time without ever seeing a bear.  I have seen bear tracks, so they do exist here, but I have never seen one in this location. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xaR5y0rYPA

Directions:
NY State Thruway Exit 19 (Mile marker 91) 
Take State Route 28 west toward Pine Hill
Take Right on State Rt 42 ( it you got to Pine Hill you went too far)
On RT 42 after you climb a steep hill through a notch between two mountains the road goes down a steep hill
At the very bottom of the hill take a Right on Spruceton Road.  
Go all the way to the end of Spruceton road (over 7 miles I believe) and you will see a parking lot at the trail head for Hunter Mountain.  The trail is a fire jeep road with a fairly consistent grade.  I believe the vertical is about 1400 feet to John Robb's leanto.

Enjoy


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 30, 2014)

Me and Cornhead drove and almost lost out on hiking the ledge of Giant last weekend Jim G was excellet tour guide and got fired. 7 miles good vertical nice looking at anther 4000 hight up mountain I will kike next summm with these guys and anyone else who might want to com along.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2015)

Few weeks away!


----------

